

Why Aren’t We Talking About Burnout? - 2t
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/anthropology-in-practice/2014/05/08/why-arent-we-talking-about-burnout/

======
001sky
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=burnout#!/story/forever/0/burnout](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=burnout#!/story/forever/0/burnout)

HN has a substantial amount of discussion !

(for those interested)

